# Bristol Beaufighter



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Begazi Libia 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Production Filton 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

RAAF Bristol Beaufighter Mk.1c serial A19-15 Sqn 31st of maintenance in the field. "Wards Strip", New Guinea, in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## rogerwilko (Jan 16, 2015)

Mean machine!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2015)

British Beaufighter patrols the sky over Athens




Greece


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Royal Air Force Bristol Beaufighter Mk.1 (Type 156, RAF s/n X7718) on the ground, U.S. Army Air Force Captain William J. Wrigglesworth is part of the US inspection team and is waving from atop the aircraft, ca. 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2015)

RNZAF, Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 10, 2015)

> RNZAF, Papua New Guinea



RAAF; RNZAF never operated Beaufighters. Not to be confused with New Zealand squadrons of the RAF, 489 Sqn, for example, which flew Beaus from air bases in Scotland.

Very interesting pic. Formerly T4930, Beaufighter IC A19-11 was one of the first of the type to be operated by the RAAF and was imported from the UK, arriving in April 1942 as opposed to being built in Australia by the Department of Aircraft Production at Fisherman's Bend; these had the serial prefix A8. Note the straight hori stab; the later Beau 21s had dihedral on theirs. A19-11 operated with 30 Sqn and nominally the aircraft wore squadron codes 'LY', but I've seen pics of 30 Sqn Beaus with just the ID letter as here. A19-11 was recorded as converted to components approved May 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Aussie Beau!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2015)

A Bismarck Sea veteran too!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Interesting that the second pic is a lateral reversal of the first !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Good one


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Royal Air Force Bristol Beaufighter Mk.1 (Type 156, RAF s/n X7718) on the ground, U.S. Army Air Force Captain William J. Wrigglesworth is part of the US inspection team and is waving from atop the aircraft, ca. 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Bristol 156 Beaufighter | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> Begazi Libia 1943
> 
> View attachment 282094


Great pic


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> RAAF; RNZAF never operated Beaufighters. Not to be confused with New Zealand squadrons of the RAF, 489 Sqn, for example, which flew Beaus from air bases in Scotland.
> 
> Very interesting pic. Formerly T4930, Beaufighter IC A19-11 was one of the first of the type to be operated by the RAAF and was imported from the UK, arriving in April 1942 as opposed to being built in Australia by the Department of Aircraft Production at Fisherman's Bend; these had the serial prefix A8. Note the straight hori stab; the later Beau 21s had dihedral on theirs. A19-11 operated with 30 Sqn and nominally the aircraft wore squadron codes 'LY', but I've seen pics of 30 Sqn Beaus with just the ID letter as here. A19-11 was recorded as converted to components approved May 1944.


But Beau nightfighters were operated from Port Moresby..... And Beaufighters were built in Australia from 1943 (maybe earlier) but off the top of my head i cant recall the exact numbers built. But they were manufactured under the name DAP (Department aircraft production) at Fishermens bend, Melbourne & Victoria. Given the designation A8, by the end of the war Australia had built 365 Mk 22's alone. In service with the RAAF, (Seven squadrons) RCAF, (Four squadrons) USAAF (Four squadrons) RNZAF (Two squadrons) SAAF (Two squadrons). Operating from the ETO to the PTO


----------



## Glider (Jun 23, 2018)

When I first saw this I thought Torpedo and rockets but its a long range ferry tank





Link
bristol beaufighter - Bing images

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

USAAF Beaufighter Mk VI V8802 Failed To Return 31st May 44 lost over Italy, Pilot 2nd Lt Alexander A Lilley, Obs 2nd Lt Guy D Powers KIA. MACR 5427

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Specifications :



Bristol Type 156 Beaufighter MkIIF
Coastal Fighter / Night Fighter
Crew : 2
Wingspan 57' 10" (17.6 m)
Length 42' 9" (13 m)
Height 15' 10" (4.8 m)
Weight Empty 13800 lbs (6259 kg)
Maximum 21000 lbs (9525 kg)
Engine: Two Rolls Royce Merlin XX twelve cylinder liquid cooled engines 
Horsepower: 1,250 (some sources say 1,280 hp)
Max Speed: 301 mph at 20,200ft, 283 mph at 15,000 ft (another source says 323mph)
Range: 1,040 miles at 10,000ft at 177 mph (another source says 1,500 miles)
Service Ceiling 26500' (8077 m)
Armament: Four 20mm cannon under fuselage (with 60 round ammo drums - I believe 6 drums carried , but had to be reloaded in flight by the observer - begging the question as to whether this reload period (should alsio be for the MkI variants) could be modelled , six .303in machine guns in wings, all forward firing.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

British Beaufighters cripple an enemy convoy off the south coast of Norway. Flying through cloud down to sea level, the Beaufighters from Coastal Command completely surprised the German convoy. In this photo, three armed trawlers and a motor vessel are on fire after a cannon attack by the Beaufighters, which attacked from mast height.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2018)

http://edan.si.edu/slideshow/slideshowViewer.htm?eadrefid=NASM.XXXX.0356_ref1240

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Bernhart (Sep 19, 2018)

just doesn't look right with merlins


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 20, 2018)

The Beaufighter Mk.II, two Merlins being hotly pursued by a fuselage...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 20, 2018)

Post #45, the guy seated third from left, in the centre is Wg Cdr Douglas 'Zulu' Morris, South African born night fighter ace who was CO of 406 RCAF Sqn. He later became C-in-C RAF Fighter Command.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

A quick glance in "Warpaint" show 450 Mk.IIs made


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh, no, the Merlin engined Beaus were used operationally.

A book I read earlier this year described an incident where some Merlin Beaus arrived at Malta. One of them flew over an airfield and the pilot stuffed its nose down . I guess the pilot was an old Malta hand who was used to the Herc Beaus. It was normal for new aircraft to be assigned to the experienced pilots rather than the people who flew them in. In any case, the pilot apparently did not know about the Merlin's tendency to cut out under negative G's. Both engines quit and the airplane fell into a Spitfire maintenance area, killing the author's ground crew.

450 Merlin engined Beaufighter II's were built, half as many as the Herc engined Beaufighter I's. The lower drag of the Merlins made it faster but it also was less stable, and the dihedral on the tail was increased as a result.

The Beaufort was a completely different airplane, with little real commonality with the Beaufighter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

The RAAF must have used a Wayback machine. I have the RAAF receiving their first Beaufighters in Apri '42


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tagas said:


> The anti shipping/torpedo version was called the Beaufort....



'Fraid that's not correct. The Beaufort was an entirely different design with an internal bomb bay. The Beaufort was the link in the chain between the Blenheim and the Beaufighter. 

Here's a Beaufort:




(Source: Etiennedup's Flickr Page)

And just for comparison, here's a Beaufighter from a similar-ish perspective:




(Source: BAE Systems Bristol 156 Beaufighter | BAE Systems | International)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)

What is more the torpedo version of the Beaufighter was called Torbeau, as memo serves.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

The RAAF did sink two Japanese ships at that given time and date but did so with Hudsons

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Bristol BEAUFORT Mk Vlll torpedo/anti shipping a/c (Image RAF Hendon museum)
> View attachment 511213
> 
> Just watch the video i posted please. Im not making this stuff up you know.
> ...



I'm fully aware that the Beaufort carried torpedoes on anti-shipping sorties but you stated "The anti shipping/torpedo version [of the Beaufighter] was called the Beaufort...." That is an incorrect statement because the Beaufighter/Torbeau could also carry torpedoes as illustrated below:







While the Beaufighter used some components from the Beaufort (some wing components etc), it was an entirely different design. 

(Source: World War Two Photos website)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 28, 2018)

They actually built hundreds of Beaufighters in Australia. They tried R-2600's in one but decided to stick with the Herc. The RAAF got 54 IC aircraft in 1941-1942. The first one built in Australia, a Mk 21, flew in May 1944.

It appears that the I and II had no capability to carry bombs, but the the VI began production in late 1941 with bomb carrying capability. Work on the use of torpedoes for the VI did not begun until March 1942 and first successful use was in April 1943.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 28, 2018)

> I heard the Merlin Beau's were not a success and only flew prototype flights, not combat missions.



What?! Beaufighter NF.IIs definitely saw combat operations. From mid 1941 they were in service in night fighter squadrons. They did have terrible handling issues on the ground and ground loops were common.



> The anti shipping/torpedo version was called the Beaufort.



The Beaufort and Beaufighter were two different aeroplanes. In theory the Beaufighter was intended in being a heavy fighter variant of the Beaufort - the Beaufort _fighter_ as it were, but in reality they had very little in common structurally. Torpedo armed Beaufighters were used by Coastal Command units during the later war years, as by that time the Beaufort had been retired as a front line torpedo bomber.

Beaufort:




Beaufort

Beaufighter:




RD253

Both at the RAF Museum at Hendon.



> So Australia in a Beaufighter was one of the first allied aircraft to hit the Japanese in the PTO.



I doubt it. The first RAAF unit to operate Beaufighters in the Pacific (British built ones, the first Australian built Beaufighter didn't fly until 1944) was 30 Sqn RAAF and it carried out its first operational sorties on the type in September 1942.

Again, Tagas, ya need to hit the library.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2018)

The Beaufort and Beaufighter are_* not *_the same aircraft under differing names . 
The Bristol design team submitted an idea for a 'stop gap' fighter, loosely based on _*some*_ Beaufort components (wing, tail unit and undercart), in order to save production time and costs, which was accepted by the Air Staff.
There was _*not *_a name change because the Beaufort "wasn't a very good aircraft" - they were two different types, designed for specifically different roles, with both types being successful in these roles, albeit the earlier Beaufort became obsolete, whilst the Beaufighter went on to enjoy success as night fighter, intruder, attack aircraft, torpedo attack aircraft and maritime strike aircraft, to the end of WW2, eventually ending its service life in such roles as trainer and target tug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2018)

" Plus the name change was a factor also because it was found the Beaufort wasn't a very good aircraft......" is what you posted.
And yes, this is a very friendly site, but posting poorly researched and presented b*ll*cks, which, in due course, could be taken by the less informed reader to be fact and therefore perpetuate false information as 'history' at some future date, is more than likely to generate similar responses.
Get the facts right, and present them in a less opinionated 'know it all' manner, and perhaps members will be more appreciative.
And it appears that _you_ are the one who doesn't like to be contradicted, when members have pointed out, in a respectful and 'easy' manner, the errors in your various threads.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2018)

Smokey's back......

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yep!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2018)

never !
in the field of aircraft forums.
has so much bullshit been spewed to so many by so few !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2018)

Smokey, each person is only allowed one account. Your original account was banned for obvious reasons.

I recommend you contact the forum staff, especially a certain one, and request your old account be turned back on. We are not above second chances here, but you might want to follow the advice of some of the members here.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 29, 2018)

"Time to take off the mask and see who it is..."
Shocked gasp
" I would have gotten away with it if it won't for you meddling kids!"


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> "Time to take off the mask and see who it is..."
> Shocked gasp
> " I would have gotten away with it if it won't for you meddling kids!"


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2018)

> What a friendly site this is. Agree or say nothing and all is well. Disagree or give an alternative opinion and everyone loses their minds... Damn.



Mate, no one is giving you a hard time for not agreeing with them. We all disagree often, but you are making ridiculous statements that are entirely without foundation, then being obtuse in your defence of what you've said when your error has been pointed out to you.

And please, do a little research before commenting on things that you are unfamiliar with. We all make mistakes, and when we do, by and large, we admit to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Bristol Beaufighter Mark VIC, JL447 'G', of No. 248 Squadron RAF based at Predannack, Cornwall, flying past offshore islands in Western Approaches, at the start of a long-range fighter patrol ('Instep') in the Bay of Biscay with two other aircraft of the Squadron. Shortly after 11.30 am, they intercepted four Junkers Ju 88s of 14/KG 40 over the Bay and in the ensuing dogfight, JL447, flown by Sergeants J Bell (pilot) and A W Parnell, and another Beaufighter (EL321 'M') were lost with their crews, as were two Ju 88s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Bristol Beaufighter attacking a German ship*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

The unarmed first prototype Bristol Beaufighter R2052 in July 1939.
The impressive, powerful and heavily-armed Beaufighter was one of Bristol’s most important aircraft contributions to the Second World War.
Originally conceived as the Beaufort Bomber for use during the Munich Crisis following the German occupation of Czechoslovakia, the Beaufighter night fighter and maritime strike aircraft was eventually developed as a private venture against Specification F.37/35. It was based upon re-use of the wings and tail surfaces of the Type 152 Beaufort so that both aircraft could be produced on the same jigs meaning that manufacturing could be switched between aircraft types at very short notice.
The Design Team, led by L.G. Frise, determined that one of the most notable characteristics of the Beaufighter would be the heavy armament of four 20 mm cannon mounted in the lower nose, below the cockpit and six 0.303 machine guns, four in the starboard wing and two in the port wing.
During the early design stages multiple configurations were formalised including a 3-seat bomber with a dorsal gun turret (later designated Type 157). The design was accepted as an ‘interim’ aircraft due to various delays in the production of the Westland Whirlwind. 
Designated as the Beaufighter in March 1939, four prototypes and seven pre-production aircraft were ordered, followed by production aircraft (Beaufighter Mk.I) powered by the Bristol Hercules engine. 
The first prototype (R2052) was flown unarmed on 17th July 1939 and two types were developed as the Beaufighter Mk.1F for Fighter Command and a Beaufighter Mk.1C for Coastal Command. The Beaufighter Mk.II however was purely a night fighter version and was equipped with much improved Merlin XX engines.A number of experimental versions were produced during the War, including two examples R2274 and R2306 fitted with a four-gun turret immediately behind the pilot's cockpit. In this variant, the six wing-guns and two of the cannons were removed.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Bristol 156 Beaufighter V R2274 at Boscombe Down in May 1941 with 4-gun forward-mounted turret. 



A number of experimental versions were produced during the War, including two examples R2274 and R2306 fitted with a four-gun turret immediately behind the pilot's cockpit. In this variant, the six wing-guns and two of the cannons were removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Bristol Beaufighter IF R2268 modified with twin fins to improve single engine flight characteristics. 

The Beaufighter exhibited weak longitudinal stability and poor characteristics following loss of an engine on take-off. One example, R2268, was fitted with a larger tailplane with twin endplate fins in an attempt to address these problems. The final solution, adopted on later Marks was a 20% increase in tailplane area accompanied by 12 degrees of tailplane dihedral.



The next full production variant was the Beaufighter Mk.VI, fitted with the more powerful Hercules VI and XVI engines and it was this variant that was used as a maritime strike aircraft, carrying rockets or an 18 inch torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Cockpit


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*1



944 Third time is a Charm - Jim Dietz* 
*When the U.S. Army Air Force (USAAF) entered World War II, it lacked a night fighter, and imported the Bristol Beaufighter, which was performing well with the British Royal Air Force (RAF). With four cannons and six machine guns, it could shoot down most enemy planes. In September 1944, Captain Harold Augspurger of the 415th Night Fighter Squadron shot down a German staff transport with his Mk.Ic Beaufighter “Night Mare.”*


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER TF MK X 236 SQUADRON JUNI 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER TF Mk X 455 SQUADRON LANGHAM 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Glider (May 15, 2019)

Never seen a Beaufighter carrying its bombs in that fashion, thanks for the shot.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

OLD WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT A-79 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER 8Q.A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Glider (Sep 2, 2019)

NOt your normal Beaufighter picture, but this was my Birthday present from my son and my brother

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WW II Press Photo British Soldiers Loading Rockets on Beaufighter Wings | eBay

What are those number on the launch rails?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2020)

johnbr said:


> A number of experimental versions were produced during the War, including two examples R2274 and R2306 fitted with a four-gun turret immediately behind the pilot's cockpit.



This was an attempt to fulfil a night fighter spec that requested a turret armed two seat night fighter, F.18/40 and was designed as a replacement for the Defiant, but the Beau V was found to be slower than the Defiant it was mean't to replace and plans for production in August 1941 were canned. The aircraft were assigned to 406 Sqn and were flown by Wg Cdr Douglas 'Zulu' Morris on night fighter patrols but no kills were made.

F.18/40 and its turret armed night fighters went unfulfilled because of the night fighter Mosquito, which promissed heavy armament and good performance - and then delivered.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 17, 2020)

The Beaufighter was interesting as a design: It was actually quite maneuverable for its size: It looked like a bit of a clunk, but it had agility similar to fighters.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Vintage WWII Photograph Soldier Posings With British Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

6 ORIGINAL WWII ERA RAF BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS / LARGE 9" x 7" | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

6 ORIGINAL WWII ERA RAF BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS size 9" x 7" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

6 ORIGINAL WWII ERA RAF BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS size 9" x 7" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

6 ORIGINAL WWII ERA RAF BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS size 9" x 7" | eBay

V8526 see#110


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

6 ORIGINAL WWII ERA RAF BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS size 9" x 7" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 18, 2020)

*BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER *
EAGLE CUTAWAYS - AEROPLANES


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 Bernard Paget Bristol Beaufighter night fighter 5.2.42 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

Photo WW2 Bomber in the workshop. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* RAAF Beaufighter in Action Sanga, Sanga Philippines 1945 - Excellent! | eBay


RAAF 31Sqn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER NT913 genuine photograph ROYAL AIRFORCE 1940s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15902594

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 8, 2021)

I've always hoped to find complete images of these two black-bellied Beaus. What we have is cropped from a larger image of a repair depot, original at the Canandian Archives.






Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2021)

Pïcture from an Interallied Information Office publication :


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Hercules engines.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

BEAUFIGHTER MK.X A19-195 1944 ORIGINAL RAAF OFFICIAL PHOTO RARE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

former eBby long gone 
D
 Dana Bell


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> former eBby long gone
> D
> Dana Bell
> 
> ...



Still nice to see it - many thanks! I wonder who won the bid?

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

DVD scans RAF Airman's WW2 photo album scrapbook 211 Squadron India Beaufighter | eBay


Album / Scrapbook belonged to RAF Airman Pat Cronin who served with 211 squadron while in India / Burma. Plenty of photos of the locals and places of interest. A few of the Squadron Beaufighters.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes

Nightfighter prob R2402

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO -MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Target Tug MK10 Hercules October 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Nightfighter radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes

Nightfighter R2402 Merlin XX sept 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

original WWII photographs U.S. ARMY VET 1944 ITALY BEAUFIGHTER AIRPLANE FIGHTER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for original WWII photographs U.S. ARMY VET 1944 ITALY BEAUFIGHTER AIRPLANE FIGHTER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Radar nose nightfighter Italy napels 1943 - 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Rocket.Ian (Sep 2, 2021)

I dived on the remains of a Beaufighter off Paros in Greece a few weeks ago- these few photos may be of interest

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2021)

How deep was it?


----------



## Rocket.Ian (Sep 2, 2021)

34m. So easily accesable for sport divers - but visit limited to just 12 minutes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

1943 Press Photo British Royal Air Force attacks enemy convoy near Holland | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Press Photo British Royal Air Force attacks enemy convoy near Holland at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -2 | eBay
 

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





NE581

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -2 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...





Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Interesting images, any idea where they were taken? I noticed the B-24s in the background.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 31, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Interesting images, any idea where they were taken? I noticed the B-24s in the background.


The seller on ebay says that these photos belonged to a crew member from the 450-th BG. The latter was stationed at *Manduria*, Italy. On the photo with the Beaufighter # 161 there is a very characteristic camouflaged hangar building. I believe I've seen this building before:




The photo above shows the opposite side of the hangar compared to the first photo - see position of tower. This is Manduria.
This photo is from the amazing site of the 450-th BG. Memorial Association. There is so much information there - one needs months to go through every single detail, photo or story. Highly recommended!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> The seller on ebay says that these photos belonged to a crew member from the 450-th BG. The latter was stationed at *Manduria*, Italy. On the photo with the Beaufighter # 161 there is a very characteristic camouflaged hangar building. I believe I've seen this building before:



Excellent, thanks for the info. If you click on the ebay link there are a number of aircraft photographed linked to it, a Spitfire and Mustang included.









*WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Bristol Type 92 BEAUFIGHTER Plane (NE581)* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 31, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Excellent, thanks for the info. If you click on the ebay link there are a number of aircraft photographed linked to it, a Spitfire and Mustang included.


_Schnautzer_ already posted the Mustang in a different thread. 
I checked all photos by the same seller and there are a few of them (those with the Beaufighter, Mustang etc.) made probably at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2021)

Has anyone ever read of a Beau winning a daylight air battle with another single or twin-engined fighter?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 4, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Has anyone ever read of a Beau winning a daylight air battle with another single or twin-engined fighter?


Yep. 31 sqn RAAF Beaufighters downed a number of Rufes and Nicks in daylight air combat. Search S/Ldr Reginald Gordon of the same squadron - he claimed multiple Ki-45's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, I guess that makes sense. The Rufe was highly maneuverable bit was slower than the Beau. A P-39 managed to shoot down a couple with only the 37MM gun working. And the KI-45 had about the same speed as a Beau and probably was about as maneuverable.

Beaufighters were used as escorts for maritime strike aircraft and convoys but that was far enough out over the ocean that the worst opponent they could expect was a Ju88.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 4, 2021)

Coastal Command Beaufighters did engage Luftwaffe single-seat fighters throughout the war, 9 Feb 45 is one example Black Friday (1945). I'm sure RAF units in the Med tangled with 109's and 190's as well.
Australian Beaufighters tangled with Zeros on several occasions over New Guinea with a handful of claims made. They definitely tangled with worse than _just _Ju-88's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 4, 2021)

Great shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Usaaf nightfighter 
D
 Dana Bell















Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF BEAUFIGHTER FIGHTERS 1944 Europe ETO 100 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AAF BEAUFIGHTER FIGHTERS (British Made) on AIRFIELD in EUROPE, circa 1944-1945. Has censor...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

21-04-45














WW2 AVIATION PHOTO BEAUFIGHTER BOMBERS ON RAMPS R.A.F. PESHAWAR ? APRIL 27 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 AVIATION PHOTO BEAUFIGHTER BOMBERS ON RAMPS R.A.F. PESHAWAR ? APRIL 27 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Some great shots in here....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

rockets coastel command 

























WWII: BEAUFIGHTERS W/ ROCKET PROJECTILES ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 27TH MAY 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BEAUFIGHTERS W/ ROCKET PROJECTILES ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 27TH MAY 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

TFX 18 inch Torpedo London public airplane display














1945 WWII GI's London public airplane display Bristol Beaufighter TFX Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII GI's London public airplane display Bristol Beaufighter TFX Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

US 415th Night Fighter Squadron







D
 Dana Bell
of interest i think

Org. Photo: US 415th Night Fighter Squadron Beaufighter (KW103) on Busy Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> US 415th Night Fighter Squadron
> 
> View attachment 683001
> 
> ...


OOOO, Yes!

Many thanks for the ref - I'll have to look into this one!

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Beaufighter with Torpedo




















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - Bristol Beaufighter with Torpedo | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph showing a Coastal Command Bristol Beaufighter fitted with a Torpedo. The photograph is in very good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Malta



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - Bristol Beaufighter Over Malta | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph showing an RAF Bristol Beaufighter flying over Malta. The photograph is in good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Torpedo



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes RAF Bristol Beaufighter with Torpedo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes RAF Bristol Beaufighter with Torpedo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Formation Western Desert




















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes - Formation of RAF Bristol Beaufighters | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph showing a formation of 3 Royal Air Force Bristol Beaufighters of 272 Squadron RAF over the Western Desert.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

1943 Darwin NT. 31 Sqn RAAF Beaufighter Recovery Chevrolet Truck



















Press Photo 1943 Darwin NT. 31 Sqn RAAF Beaufighter Recovery Chevrolet Truck | eBay


<p>Original Press Photo from 1943 shows a 1940 Chevrolet articulated truck loaded down with the fuselage and part wings of a RAAF Beaufighter under recovery somewhere in the Northern Territory of Australia near Darwin. There is a possibility that the aircraft belongs to 31 Squadron or maybe 30...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Press Photo 1943 Coomalie Creek Airfield Sqn Ldr Hank Henry Douglas Hooke 30 Squadron RAAF lands Beaufighter whispering death.






















Press Photo 1943 Coomalie Creek Airfield Sqn Ldr Hank Henry lands Beaufighter | eBay
Press Photo 1943 Coomalie Creek Airfield Sqn Ldr Hank Henry 30 Sqn RAAF | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Nov 25, 2022)

It appears the camera that took these pics in 1943 had 1/1000 shutter speed capability. Any what ideas what kind of camera was used?


----------

